# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  استفاده از امکان جستجوی Tags در سایت

## vcldeveloper

سلام،

همانطور که احتمالا متوجه شدید، با ارتقاء نسخه سایت به 3.7.0 امکان Tag گزاری تاپیک ها توسط کاربران و جستجو بر اساس Tag در سایت فراهم شده. از آنجایی که این امکان جدید است و تاپیک های بسیار زیادی وجود دارند که دارای Tag نیستند. از کاربران محترم درخواست می شود که در امر Tag گزاری تاپیک های موجود و تاپیک های جدید با سایت همکاری کنند تا نتایج بدست آمده از جستجوی Tag در سایت کاربردی تر و مفیدتر باشد.

کاربران عزیز می توانند در هر تاپیک با مراجعه به بخش Tags (در بالای کادر "پاسخ سریع") و انتخاب گزینه "Edit Tags" تگ های موجود را ویرایش کرده یا تگ های جدیدی اضافه کنند. هر تگ می تواند شامل یک یا چند کلمه باشد (حداقل 3 حرف). تگ ها با استفاده از کارکتر کاما (,) از هم جدا می شوند. دقت کنید که کاما باید بصورت لاتین (کلید > کیبورد) وارد شود، نه بصورت فارسی (کلید Shift+T). 

Tags.jpg

در زمان ایجاد تاپیک جدید هم، کادر Tags در زیر کادر پیام (که در آن مطلب تاپیک نوشته می شود) مشخص هست.

دوستان سعی کنند در تهیه تگ ها از کلمات کلیدی مرتبط با موضوع بحث که می تواند در جستجوها مفید واقع شود، استفاده کنند. هر چه تگ های انتخابی بهتر باشد، نتایج بدست آمده از جستجوی تگ ها هم مفیدتر خواهد بود.

دوستانی که تمایل دارند در تگ گزاری تاپیک های موجود همکاری داشته باشند تا در مدت زمان کمی اکثر تاپیک های این بخش تگ گزاری شوند، می توانند سوالات و پیشنهادات خود را در همین تاپیک مطرح کنند.

تالارهای مرتبط با دلفی عبارتند از:

*مباحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی در Delphi* و تمامی تالارهای زیر مجموعه آن.*بحث و گفتگوی فنی -محصولات Borland/CodeGear**مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32*

* لینک جستجو بر اساس Tags از منوی جستجو در نوار منوی اصلی سایت قابل دسترس است:
https://barnamenevis.org/tags.php


با تشکر

----------


## dkhatibi

من سعی می کنم مطلبی را که مشاهده می کنم یا با جستجو به اون می رسم را ، براش تگ بگذارم.
اینجوری فکر کنم خیلی بهتره!

----------


## samprp

سلام
یه جایی شیده بودم که نباید بین کلمات تگ قافصله قرار داد.
آیا تو وی بی هم همین طوریه . یا فاصله هم می شه گذاشت

----------


## samprp

سلام
منم سعید می کنم به تاپیک هایی که بدون تگ هستن تگ اضافه کنم.
ولی می گه که نمی تونید بیشتر از دو تگ اضافه کنید .
مشکل خاصی وجود داره ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یه جایی شیده بودم که نباید بین کلمات تگ قافصله قرار داد.
> آیا تو وی بی هم همین طوریه . یا فاصله هم می شه گذاشت


فاصله هم میشه گذاشت.




> می گه که نمی تونید بیشتر از دو تگ اضافه کنید .


محدودیت تعداد تگ ها بیشتر از 2 هست، فکر کنم 20 تگ باشه، ولی تگ دو حرفی نمی تونید درست کنید، یعنی هر تگ باید حداقل 3 کارکتر داشته باشه. حداکثر تعداد کارکتر هم داره، الان مقدار حداکثرش یادم نیست.

----------

